# New to forum. From Columbus, OH.



## reflect (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

Thought I would check in and say hi.

I live in Columbus, OH. Did restaurant management for a few years. For the last few I have worked in MIS departments doing varied stuff.

Been an avid gas grilling freak for as long as I remember. I bought a Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe smoker this last Christmas. Been hooked since my first smoke with it.

Anyway take care and keep Qing!

Brian


----------



## monty (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Brian! As you have probably noticed this is a family type of place where we all pitch in to help and appreciate listening to experience! We all hope that you enjoy learning from us as well as sharing your own knowledge and experiences with us! Got a question? Post it! Got a recipe? Post it! Got a better way to do something? Post it!
And don't forget our sister site "Extreme Home Gardening". There is something for everyone on that site!
Welcome!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## reflect (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the warm reception Monty!!!

Take care,

Brian


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi There *Reflect*!


Check it out! There is lots to do and see here!


Welcome Aboard!

ranger72 :)


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to 'Q Paradise, Brian!  Kick back with an ice cold adult beverage and enjoy some of the terrific Posts that we have here on our site!  Who knows, you might learn something or share something that we haven't tried yet!  That's what it's all about!

Jeff


----------



## rpkoran (Feb 8, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Welcome aboard Brian! 

Wish you the best in learning a great past time of smoking meat or what ever your heart desires. 

Good Luck on your venture of smoking meat. 

Randy


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Greetings Brian!
     Welcome to the best BBQ Smoking Forum on the Web. Lot's of good information and outstanding folk here. Keep us posted as to what you're smoking and how it turns out.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to the group, Brian! It's always nice to welcome a fellow Buckeye into our fold. There is an abundance of knowledge to be shared here, and plenty of fun to be had by all!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums, Brian.

A lot of good folk have given you some great advice. Check out the different forums and threads and learn from our experiments.

Enjoy!


----------



## reflect (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks all, I really appreciate the warm welcome.

Take care,

Bian


----------



## corvette (Feb 10, 2006)

L welcome you too,
   To tell this even know I smoke meat and run my own BBQ wagon there still more to learn and this is the place to begin and good luck.
                          Vette


----------

